
What does Calvin stands for? - alejandrome
Paper: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cs.yale.edu&#x2F;homes&#x2F;thomson&#x2F;publications&#x2F;calvin-sigmod12.pdf<p>I can&#x27;t find any information about the origin of the name. Is it an acronym?<p>I know that this question sounds rather unconstructive but it is a curiosity after reading the aforementioned paper that remains unsolved for me.
======
jepler
To actually be serious instead of flip, I think "Calvin" is just the name of
the software, without being an acronym or initialism. However, the authors may
be alluding to John Calvin and perhaps some Calvinist idea such as
predestination, just as the Cassandra the database is named after the greek
historical or mythological figure Cassandra "someone whose accurate prophecies
are not believed by those around them".

~~~
alejandrome
That's a good theory!

------
jepler
CALVIN: Calvin acronym lacking verifiable industry nomenclature

